# Need cherry wine recipe



## staggeringunicorn (Jun 25, 2017)

Hi all,
I have 30# of small tart cherrys. 
Looking for a good recipe to make some sweet cherry wine.


----------



## Engler (Jun 25, 2017)

Google it!


----------



## Julie (Jun 25, 2017)

I would use 5 lbs of cherries per gallon, add enough sugar to bring sg to around 1.080, acid blend to bring ph to 3.5 to 3.6, add some tannins and I would use Lavlin 1122 yeast.


----------



## salcoco (Jun 25, 2017)

Jack Keller's web site all kinds of recipes.


----------



## Smok1 (Jun 25, 2017)

I use approx same recipe for all my fruit wines

5-6lbs fruit per gallon juiced in a auger style/cold press juicer
Pulp goes into a fruit sock
1/2tsp kmeta
3-4 tsp pectic enzyme 
Sugar to 1.080 (you can add more if u want but i find fruit wines take a while to come around if you go too hot, personal preference really, more sugar higher abv)
Drop in fruit sock
Wait 24 hours 
Record starting gravity
Add yeast nutrient and energizer, follow instructions based on how much wine your making and what kind of nutrient/energizer your using
inoculate yeast of your choice, i use k1-v1116 for fruit wines mainly because thats the closest yeast i have on hand for fruit, ec1118 will get the job done if you have it.

Id love to get my hands on some cherries right now, just started an apple wine.


----------

